# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  I had a dream my girlfriend died...

## thinblueline276

So I normally don't remember my dreams, or even remember dreaming for that matter. However, the last 3 nights I have woke up and remembered my dreams. The most recent being the most lucid and disturbing. 

A little background and I'll describe my dream. I currently live in Virginia. I moved down here from Wisconsin for work approx. 2 years ago. I met my girlfriend here and we are very happy together, think each-other are amazing, and the like. 

The dream starts out where my girlfriend and I were supposed to take a trip 'back home" to Wisconsin to this scenic tourist area of the state called Door County. The day we are to leave, I find out she had died suddenly. I decide to still take the trip in her memory. I can remember driving the car and feeling the emotional turmoil one would typically expect to feel following such a loss, but was unable to cry. Eventually I was able to cry after "forcing" myself to do so. Next thing I remember I had reached my destination and was walking around with my camera taking pictures. Then somehow I was on a small one person motorboat in some sort of river or canal, when I ran into a net spanning from one shore to the other. The boat caught in the net and flipped over and I was swimming in the water, which appeared green and murky. A man on the shore with his son told me the waterways were closed due to some sort of bacteria being present in the water. The next thing I can remember is I was walking barefoot through peoples yards, wearing swimming trunks. I believe that is were the dream ended, because I can't remember anything else.

Not sure what it all means, or if it does mean anything. Just find it strange and makes me uneasy.

----------


## JohnnyBoi

You love this person so much that you know loosing her would devastate you.

You might be fearing that you might loose her subconsciously.

----------


## Robot_Butler

Go give your girlfriend a gigantic hug. Never forget how precious she is.

----------

